# Videos > Instructional Videos >  How To Cook An Egg In An Orange Peel

## crashdive123



----------


## hunter63

Now that's cool, I wonder if it would work with a potato? Or squash?

----------


## crashdive123

There's one sure way to find out.

----------


## hunter63

I hear ya, maybe when it's not 8 degrees out, I'll give it a try.
I bet even an edible mushroom would work.....

----------


## crashdive123

I like the idea of cooking it in a potato - especially if you could cook it slow enough to not burn the potato.  Maybe wrappedd in bacon for a full breakfast?

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, that kinda what I was thinking I do like a tater in the coals for a late nite snack, so maybe breakfast as well?

So how about a big onion? You don't use the outer skin anyway.......cau in half dump out middle rings
Good vid...got me thinking, LOL

----------


## crashdive123

While I haven't tried it in an onion, I have seen it done that way.

----------


## Trabitha

So, Crash...did you taste it?  What did the orange do for the flavor?

----------


## JPGreco

Can I ask why?  I mean, yeah, it was neat, but why?  You can toss an egg in its shell into some coals and cook it without all that work.  As far as a survival situation, thats a big waste of the orange, even if you did it carefully, you wouldn't get as much out of it that way vs slicing it more.

As for the mechanics, it can be done with any citrus.  An onion you would lose a few layers.  That means you can do it in a potato, but how much of it would burn, I don't know.  One thing you could do is cut into a potato along the a side to make a cup to put the egg in.  Put your bacon around it all and wrap it all in foil.  Put it into the coals so the egg doesn't spill out.  I know it will work, I just don't know if the potato will cook enough by the time the bacon and egg is cooked.  To counter that, you can start cooking the potato first before putting the rest to it.

----------


## BENESSE

> Can I ask why?  I mean, yeah, it was neat, but why?  You can toss an egg in its shell into some coals and cook it without all that work.  As far as a survival situation, thats a big waste of the orange, even if you did it carefully, you wouldn't get as much out of it that way vs slicing it more.
> 
> As for the mechanics, it can be done with any citrus.  An onion you would lose a few layers.  That means you can do it in a potato, but how much of it would burn, I don't know.  *One thing you could do is cut into a potato along the a side to make a cup to put the egg in.  Put your bacon around it all and wrap it all in foil.  Put it into the coals so the egg doesn't spill out.  I know it will work, I just don't know if the potato will cook enough by the time the bacon and egg is cooked.  To counter that, you can start cooking the potato first before putting the rest to it.*


I think I'll just have a Cadbury egg or two and call it a day.

----------


## crashdive123

> So, Crash...did you taste it?  What did the orange do for the flavor?


Yes - some of the flavor is imparted on the egg.

----------


## crashdive123

> *Can I ask why?  I mean, yeah, it was neat, but why?*  You can toss an egg in its shell into some coals and cook it without all that work.  As far as a survival situation, thats a big waste of the orange, even if you did it carefully, you wouldn't get as much out of it that way vs slicing it more.
> 
> As for the mechanics, it can be done with any citrus.  An onion you would lose a few layers.  That means you can do it in a potato, but how much of it would burn, I don't know.  One thing you could do is cut into a potato along the a side to make a cup to put the egg in.  Put your bacon around it all and wrap it all in foil.  Put it into the coals so the egg doesn't spill out.  I know it will work, I just don't know if the potato will cook enough by the time the bacon and egg is cooked.  To counter that, you can start cooking the potato first before putting the rest to it.


Sometime "neat" is all the reason I need to do some things.

----------


## JPGreco

> Sometime "neat" is all the reason I need to do some things.


Works for me... lol

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Can I ask why?  I mean, yeah, it was neat, but why?


One reason would be to add flavor, While reducing pot/pan clean-up. You could be like me... not gentle enough to peck a hole in an egg shell, without cracking the whole thing. Something I've heard, but not sure about when cooking an egg in it's shell. I mean we boil them without too many cracking, right?

----------


## JPGreco

> One reason would be to add flavor, While reducing pot/pan clean-up. You could be like me... not gentle enough to peck a hole in an egg shell, without cracking the whole thing. Something I've heard, but not sure about when cooking an egg in it's shell. I mean we boil them without too many cracking, right?


Heat is too high if you're bursting the egg.  Remember, with boiling water, the water stays at 212 degrees F when at full boil, it never gets hotter (assuming sea level atmospheric pressure), so the egg is only exposed about that temp.  Coals on the other hand can be MUCH hotter.  Lower your heat (let the coals die more) and toss the egg in.  The egg will cook from the outside in, so even if the egg cracks in a minute or so, the outer most egg is already cooked.  Also, just because the shell cracks, doesn't mean egg will come out.  There is an interior membrane that will help keep the egg in place for it to cook before the crack becomes an issue.

As for flavor, well, thats easy enough to take care of, though you could probably put more flavor into it using the zest instead of the orange residue.  I will give you the potless cooking, but cooking it in it's shell is also potless cooking.

Though, something to consider.  If you can cook an egg in the peel, then you can probably boil water as well, which does have significant survival implications. That and the ability to cook something that may require a pot when you don't have one.

----------


## Batch

How many have oranges in their native woods?

We do down here. Sour orange, lime,  and grapefruit. Though I haven't encountered much grapefruit. 

I leave a layer of orange meat between the egg and peel and I don't slice the orange in half. More just cut the top off and make a cup. 

We use sour orange to marinade at camp, as a seasoning or what ever. Where ever you'd use citrus. If Seminoles stayed in the area at all during the Seminole Wars then there are oranges growing somewhere.

----------

